
Watch what modern JS/WebAssembly can do, it's mindblowing - olegkikin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiLAE6HMr10
======
olegkikin
If you don't feel like watching the whole thing, watch part #2, it's
incredible (starts at 20:10).

